# Academy went up in price



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to buy some CCI Blazer 9mm.

Was $3.86 per box of 50 before Jan 1. Then, it was $4.96 up until now. Now, I find it $5.69 per box.

Damn ammo prices keep going up. Guy at the counter claimed itw ould probably go up again by Christmas...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Damn it. :smt076


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

That's still cheaper than other brands.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, and Academy is still cheaper than ordering it thru the internet. It's just irritating...

But, I'm still happy to be using 9mm - 45 would be even more expensive...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I found that out this morning at my local Academy. ............I cried just a little. :smt022


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I can't even find CCI Blazer Aluminum .45ACP at the two Academy stores near me. They've been out for weeks now. <sigh>


----------

